# Fehler: Für diesen Host existiert schon ein A-Record in dieser Zone.



## colesnicov (20. Dez. 2007)

Hallo. Beim Anlegen von einem A-Record erscheint mir folgender Fehler:

*Für diesen Host existiert schon ein A-Record in dieser Zone.*


Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich den Fehler beheben kann?

MFG


----------



## Till (20. Dez. 2007)

Das ist kein Fehler und bedeutet, dass dieser A-Record schon existiert. Du kannst nicht 2 identische A-Records anlegen.

Wenn Du den A-Record vorher gelöscht hast, dann leer mal den Papierkorb.


----------



## colesnicov (20. Dez. 2007)

Jaaaaa.... vielen Dank... es hat geklappt.

Vielen Dank


----------

